# Bitdefender und GData löschen Winlogon-Systemdatei



## Newsfeed (13 Februar 2009)

Erneut haben Antiviren-Programme Nutzer mit einem fehlerhaften Signatur-Update in die Bredouille gebracht. In den 20 Filialen eines mittelständischen Unternehmens mussten Administratoren an die Rechner, um den Schaden zu beheben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

